# Tuner TNT sur Apple TV



## radar (26 Mars 2008)

Salut,

j'ai acheté un apple tv récemment et j'ai lu sur un autre poste qu'il était éventuellement possible de brancher un tuner tv sur le port usb de l'&#63743;TV.
Cependant, je n'arrive pas à trouver un tuto ou les instructions pour le faire.

Tant que j'y suis, je décris mon problème, ou mon souhait : j'ai un décodeur Terratec Cynergy T2 et je me demande s'il est possible d'installer Eye TV sur l'apple TV. Ce qui serait tout simplement génial. Ca me permettrait d'avoir un PVR.

Si quelqu'un a un lien à me filer, je prends 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2008)

Si tu voulais un média-center extensible, tu t'es trompé de produit, c'est un Mac Mini qu'il fallait prendre


----------



## radar (27 Mars 2008)

Merci pour cette réponse très utile...


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

radar a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse très utile...



Au moins tu n'es pas seul et abandonné sur ce sujet ! 

De plus tu as acheté un truc blindé et verrouillé de partout par Apple, alors que ça a été dit partout que ce n'est pas évolutif. Tu le savais donc 

J'ai quand même cherché sur le net (surtout aux US) dans mes coins favoris et y a que dalle ... Même sur AppleTvHacks.

Dommage, mais c'est aussi pour ça que dès la sortie de l'AppleTV, j'ai prévu que mon media center sera un produit bien fait, complet et évolutif (en externe comme en logiciels et codecs), bref un Mac Mini. L'Apple TV me fait penser à un couteau suisse avec un seul outil ...

Désolé pour toi.


----------



## fpoil (27 Mars 2008)

surtout qu'avec la sortie d'xbmc pour osx, on a enfin un logiciel media center complet (lit quasiment tous les formats video, le 720p et le 1080p même sur un petit core duo 1.66, a accès à la library itunes, peut lire les photos jpeg et raw contenu dans la librairie iphoto, lit les .dmg, les .iso, les video_ts), en plein évolution (on en est qu'à la 0.1.7).

Se commande à l'apple remote, permet de "scrapper" les bases des données genre imdb, allociné pour afficher les jaquettes et les infos sur les videos, les séries TV, faire le tri par catégorie en mode library, est skinnable et il existe un skin xtv transformant xbmc en frontrow.

Le support des scripts python est prévu dans la semaine, ce qui , j'en suis quasi sûr à moyenne échéance, permettra l'intégration d'eyetv dans xbmc (c'est déjà vrai pour mythtv sur la version linux).

La version 0.1.8, non livrée encore, intégrera un script python pour l'accès au trailer apple, le script python qui existe pour l'accès à youtube devrait sans trop de pb fonctionner sous osx....


----------



## radar (27 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Au moins tu n'es pas seul et abandonné sur ce sujet !
> 
> ....


Oui, c'est vrai.
Je retire ce que j'ai dit 

En fait, j'ai choisi l'apple tv parce qu'il y a moins de câble, que ça coûte moins cher et que c'est fait pour ça 
Au moment où je l'ai commandé, j'étais prêt à réencoder tout ce que je veux regarder en mp4. Après, en regardant un peu à droite à gauche, j'ai vu le poste que je cite et je me suis dit que si en plus de faire ce qui me suffit, il peut faire PVR, tant mieux.



fpoil a dit:


> surtout qu'avec la sortie d'xbmc pour osx....


C'est sûr que ça a l'air pas mal foutu. Mais pour l'instant, je ne veux pas avoir de MacMini 

Merci beaucoup néanmoins pour vos réponses, sans aucune ironie cette fois


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2008)

radar a dit:


> C'est sûr que ça a l'air pas mal foutu. Mais pour l'instant, je ne veux pas avoir de MacMini
> 
> Merci beaucoup néanmoins pour vos réponses, sans aucune ironie cette fois



Non non plus 

Mais c'est vrai que tu demandes un gros hack, qui n'existe probablement pas. L'Apple TV est moins cher que le mini, mais du coup très limité ...

J'espère qu'Apple ouvrira un peu son produit, mais les développements de l'iPhone me laisse sceptique sur leur vision des choses ...


----------



## radar (4 Août 2008)

Je me disais bien que je n'avais pas rêvé 
Jetez un oeil ici. J'ai testé, avec une Terratec T2 et ça marche.
Il a fallu que je m'achète un hub alimenté pour pouvoir brancher mon tuner TNT et le couple clavier/souris en même temps pour pouvoir faire l'installation de EyeTV, mais ça marche.
Cependant, quitter EyeTV ne marche pas tout le temps et faire pause fait planter la machine. Il semblerait que d'autres personnes soient concernées par ce problème. Il faut continuer à investiguer.

Aussi, l'image n'est pas super. J'ai testé l'appli sur une TV dotée d'un tuner TNT et l'image est moins bien. L'avantage, on peut enregistrer et contrôler le direct.


----------



## Milouenmai (7 Septembre 2008)

Pas encore acheté l'Apple TV, mais je l'envisage sérieusement.
Un petit tour sur le site www.macetvideo.com, fervent utilisateur du produit avec tout plein d'astuces, m'en a convaincu.
Peut-être y trouveras tu quelques réponses supplémentaires à tes questions ?


----------

